# Are there many mosquitoes in Cyprus?



## Yorky53 (Feb 2, 2008)

We are looking around for somewhere to retire to and believe Cyprus could be ideal BUT I hate mozzies and mozzies love me. Are mosquitoes much of a problem?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Yorky53 said:


> We are looking around for somewhere to retire to and believe Cyprus could be ideal BUT I hate mozzies and mozzies love me. Are mosquitoes much of a problem?


They are more of a problem the closer you get to the coast. If you live a little bit away from the coast you will not have too much trouble with them.
Also you need to take vitamin B6 and they don't bite as much. We found that the first year we were here we got bitten quite a lot but since then we only get the occassional bite. Taking antihistamines also helps to reduce the reaction to bites.

Veronica


----------



## Yorky53 (Feb 2, 2008)

Thank you Veronica that is what I imagined. I usually take all sorts of precautions and use all sorts of things but they still get through.

I shall continue my research now


----------

